# HELP!!! White fuzzy stuff growing in tank during Maracyn 2 treatment!



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi everyone.

As you may know, one of my Bettas, Merlin, has columnaris. I have been treating him using Maracyn Two by Mardel. All has been well and I'm on day 3 of treatment. But today when I woke up, there was this white fungus-y stuff covering everything but Merlin himself. Merlin also had some new fuzzies on him. shock I was wondering if it was because I left all of the plants in his tank?

I need to know what to do about it though, A.S.A.P. Can I do a 100% water change and keep doing meds for the last two days, or should I start all over? Should I remove the plants??

Please help!

Thanks, Saphira


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

I wonder if the antibiotic is killing off some of the bacteria in the tank.... The Mardel info sheet says that Maracyn 2 won't affect the beneficial bacteria (BB). But.....

Can you test the water parameters? Ammonia, nitrates, nitrites, pH?

The half life of Minocycline is 11-23 hours. Full treatment period is 5 days, and you're on day 3.... But I know that if my tank started showing white fuzzy stuff, I'd be unhappy! Also, some strains of Columnaris are resistant to Maracyn 2.

So.... two potential options for you to think about:
1) Do a water change, to remove whatever the white stuff is. Then, continue the treatment for days 4 and 5.... Or
2) Change medications....

Personally, I'm concerned that Merlin has NEW fuzzies on him. Due to the speed at which Columnaris can grow, I think I would opt to change meds. (Between the fuzzy tank and the fuzzy fish, I wouldn't be happy!).... You could try one of the other meds that treats Columnaris: 
Kanaplex (Kanamycin)
Furan 2 (or) Bifuran (or) Jungle Fungus Clear (all three products contain the same two furan antibiotics)
Triple Sulfa
Info from: 
Maracyn 2 Info Sheet and Directions
Minocycline Fact Sheet


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

It's possible that the white fuzzy stuff is shed slime coat that is coming off in response to the treatment.

Are the plants live? Many plants don't react well to medications and whenever possible, it's best to medicate in a hospital tank without plants or a filter. So it's possible the plants are reacting to the medication as well.

How is Merlin acting other than the new fuzzies?


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Saphira101 - can you post a photo of the stuff in the tank, and a photo of Merlin? That might help people figure out what it is.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Merlin is acting normal, despite the new fuzzies.

Yes, the plants are live.

Hopefully you can see the slimy stuff in this photo:











I will get back to you with the water parameters soon.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I can see the second photo. It looks similar to the kind of slimy stuff that usually accumulates in a barebottom tank. It's either bacteria or slime coat or something. Most likely it's nothing to worry about in itself although if it's gross, you can do a water change and redose the meds.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Can I do a 100% water change?

Here are the parameters BTW:

pH: 6.4 - 6.6
Ammonia: 0 ppm
Nitrate: 0 ppm
Nitrite: 0 ppm

All of the parameters seem OK, except for pH. How can I fix that?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

No, your pH is fine. Unless your pH in your tap water is like 8.0 and it drops to that level overnight. If that is the case, then there's a problem. 

If you want to do a 100% change, sure. I don't suggest it usually because most people don't like 100% changes (me, I love 'em).


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

I just did a 100% water change. When I took out the swords, the largest leaf literally disintegrated in my hand. Wow. :/


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yup, most plants really don't like medicines.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Well, at least I know for next time.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Okay, so since I'm on the last day of treatment and there are still a few fuzzies, I think I might do a second round of Maracyn 2. (If that doesn't work, I'll switch meds.) So, I have two questions:

1. Before the second round of treatment, should I give him a day without meds to rest, or should I just go ahead?

2. Should I continue to do regular water changes during treatment to try and avoid whatever happened with the slimy stuff, or should I just leave it and test my water daily?


Thank you, 

~Saphira


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Because Maracyn 2 can be hard on the kidneys, I would give him a day or two of rest before doing a second course.

If you do the regular water changes, you may need to redose the medicine each time. Otherwise, you're probably fine doing it the same way as before. I think one of the reasons you got the slimy stuff was because your live plants were melting.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> Because Maracyn 2 can be hard on the kidneys, I would give him a day or two of rest before doing a second course.
> 
> If you do the regular water changes, you may need to redose the medicine each time. Otherwise, you're probably fine doing it the same way as before. I think one of the reasons you got the slimy stuff was because your live plants were melting.


Thank you. I think so too. Poor plants. :???:


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Sooo... I was giving Merlin a day of rest from meds, and when I woke up on day 2 of rest most of the fuzzies were gone! (?) Do you know why this was?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

It's possible that the meds caused him to create extra slime coat and without the meds, he just shed the unneeded coat right off. That's great news.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Isn't it? I'm so happy!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

How is he acting?


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

He's acting normal. 

Just his "swimmy" little self lol.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

I can see what appears to be some of his shed slime coat at the bottom of his tank. I think I'll change the water tomorrow and get it out, then start a second treatment of Maracyn Two. Merlin himself is extra shiny, (in a good way) and he looks great.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Sounds like a plan.


----------

